# Horse people/winter boot question



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Have you tried Bogs? They're usually around $79.99. They are wonderful. They're insulated rain boots and they're not real bulky and heavy (and they come in really cute prints). I love them!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BOGS forever!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I love my Bogs- They are great as rain boots, but keep my feet warm during some of our coldest weather. They are also easy to walk in- I trudge through the woods for hour long walks in mine. I find they run a little small- you may want to order a half size up. They come in some really fun prints and in the boots you can get them in two different heights.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Upon such great reviews on here I bought myself a pair and just got them a few days ago. I wear size 8 shoe and ordered a size 8 boot, they fit great, feel good and light and I have room in them to wear a heavy sock.
Got some for the 3 & 5 yr old grandkids for Christmas and they are soooo
cute!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Personally speaking, I would look around for something that is waterproof and can't be sucked off your feet, if you are going to be walking out into the field. 

And I'd switch them off for my comfortable gym shoes (which I ride in and do keep my feet warm, providing I'm double layered with the socks). 

That way I don't have to ride in mucky boots that have been through the fields.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BOGS lovers..... talk to me about sizing and width. I'm usually a 6 1/2 - 7 wide. Should I size all the way up to an 8? Are they ridiculously narrow?


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I have wide feet and I ordered the size I normally wear and they are a little snug. I can wear them comfortably but not with heavy socks. Although I have never really needed to do so. I wish I had ordered a half size up. There are some people who find the sizes run true. Is there somewhere near you that sells them so you can try them on?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, everybody. I'll check them out.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't check this out earlier because I thought you wanted horse boots which I know nothing about.:doh:

I bought a pair of Muck brand muck boots at a local tack shop. They were about $80 and work great in the cold and muck, but are too wide for riding in a saddle at least. I got my size and there is plenty of room for a fat sock so they run a little large IMO.

I haven't tried Bogs, but have read good things about them.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Our local Dicks Sporting Goods had BOGS in stock..I usually wear a 9 in everything but had to jump to a size 10. Didn't get them becuase I didn't care for the prints they had...but thought they were comfy!

Ive had MUCKS, but found them to have no support and they really irritated my plantar fasciitis


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I checked out the link and it sure does take 99 years with dial-up.

They sure do look cool and the write up sounds good. Do they have a good return policy? Are they narrow enough for your stirrups?

I think you have shown me a new website to give some money to. I'll have to check out DoverSaddlery when I have more time for browsing.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I've done business with Dover for a lot of years and never had a problem. It seem like such a deal for $50. I looked in llbean and their shoe-type duckies were $114. I think that's insane.

I'm pretty sure these will work with my stirrups, western ones are pretty wide and I'll probably not do more than walk or jog.

I don't think Bogs will work for me. A little too fashiony, too good for horse poop!


----------

